# Fastboot commands from ADB



## normmcgarry (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello!

I am really hoping someone can help me with this.

Is there a way to execute these two commands from ADB?

fastboot oem mw 8d08ac54 1 31302E30
fastboot flash hboot hbooteng.nb0

I can't seem to boot into fastboot. My USB port is flaking out. I can sometimes get ADB to recognize the device, but by the time I reboot to get to fastboot, the device isn't recognized anymore.

THANKS!


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

If you're using windows, do you have the correct drivers installed for fastboot, and you need a binary for fastboot if you're using Linux


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

To add to that, if you're on linux or mac, you may need to setup the udev rules for fastboot separately.

However, to answer your main question. No, ADB cannot do fastboot flashing. Fastboot is a separate utility that you must use for these operations.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## normmcgarry (Dec 16, 2011)

Windows 7 64-bit. Drivers are fine. I have 3 Thunderbolts here and the other two can get into Fastboot just fine. Thanks!


----------

